# Permanent Residence Advice !



## mr.robotics (May 23, 2013)

Hello Good Day SA Expat Forum Members !

Iam Bipin paul working as an Engineer in an wellknown automotive industry in Uitenhage. Iam planning to apply for my PR now. But need some advice on which basis i should apply. 

I am living in sa since 2004. 

Quick Background 
-----------------------

I came to SA from Germany through intra company transfer visa for 2 years.

After that i got a quota permit for 5 years and 

i got again a quota permit till 2017.

Now ! 

on which grounds do i need to apply for Permanent residence. They say 

1. If you stay for more than 5 years in a valid work permit you are eligible for PR.

2. If you have a permanent work contract you are eligible for PR.


so which is the fastest and easy way to apply PR with less Head aches.


is there any reliable agents available in Port Elizabeth Area!. Please advice.

Thanks
Paul


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Number 1 will be right for you.

Mach's gut!


----------



## mr.robotics (May 23, 2013)

Thank You Legal man....

will try that ....iam busy getting all my docs ready !!


----------

